

Offer HN | I got time and I want to help doing conceptual mockups - jaspalsawhney

Hey There
I have some time available with me after work and I'm want to help anyone who needs help with conceptualizing a solution.<p>I have in the past helped people by brain storming what a possible solution could be. For e.g. I worked with someone to come up with suggestions for how to make health based app more sticky for the users.<p>I can also do screen mockups.I can be contacted at jaspal.sawhney@gmail.com
======
ericHosick
What do you use for doing mockups?

~~~
jaspalsawhney
Have used Visio, Powerpoint, Axure - prefer Visio however.

